# Giant Crowntail?



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Soooo ..... I was at Big Al's today getting stuff, and after went to check out the bettas. There was a hoard of pretty CT boys there and I wanted to take every single one of the poor bubs home with me. I couldn't though. On the side counter there was one tiny cup with green water in it. I looked closer and saw a HUGE female in there, barely able to move. She flicked her tail and I noticed spikes characteristic of a CT. I've seen and kept giants a few times before, but have never seen a giant crownie. Do giant CTs exist?

I think I'm going back for her


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen them sold on AB. But they never seem any bigger than regular CTs
I would get her.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, she is mine! I just got home with her. She's GINORMOUS! And definitely a CT. I'm going to wait to gets pics tomorrow, when she settles down. Poor girl ... she's so stressed out.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> Okay, she is mine! I just got home with her. She's GINORMOUS! And definitely a CT. I'm going to wait to gets pics tomorrow, when she settles down. Poor girl ... she's so stressed out.


AWH
Does she have any stress stripes?
What color is she?

You should name her Gino xD


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I think you should name her Rhea, a greek Titan(and the mother to almost all of the famous Olympian Gods). I thought it was nice of you to save the poor fishy.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

She's okay now, not so stripey. She is a Chocolate (black/ yellow bicolour), and I've named her Brunhilda. She reminds me of a stereotypical Viking woman with those horned helmets and blonde braids.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> She's okay now, not so stripey. She is a Chocolate, and I've named her Brunhilda. She reminds me of a stereotypical Viking woman with those horned helmets and blonde braids.


LOL
Thats so funny and cute


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I have a friend who is part Norwegian and is proud of her viking history.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have Viking/Norwegian ancestry too, waaay back in the family. I said stereotypical because I was thinking more of an operatic depiction of Vikings, like in the Bugs Bunny cartoon "Whats Opera Doc".


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> I have Viking/Norwegian ancestry too, waaay back in the family. I said stereotypical because I was thinking more of an operatic depiction of Vikings, like in the Bugs Bunny cartoon "Whats Opera Doc".


someone was watching looney toons xD


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Hehehe, yeah ... gotta get my looney toons fix.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pics posted in the pics section


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Coolio.


----------

